# cant hear own thoughts



## jordanL'Estrange (Oct 17, 2011)

ok so this has been like the worst on of my symptoms i just cant hear my own thoughts like the little voice in your head that is your voice when you think, mine is really really quiet, this makes it real hard for me to think. like thinking is almost an effort for me it is hard to think because i loose track of what im thinking about all the time cause i cant think! it makes it hard at school to! does any one else have this? like i 99% recoverd last time i just had anxiety like i had feleings again i felt good talking to people i could think like could hear my own voice but now its like my anxiety is gone but dp is still hear! you feeling me?


----------



## Tandem (Oct 20, 2011)

I have had a few people tell me they have this problem. It's the opposite extreme of over-thinking, I guess. On a comforting note, you were able to think enough to make that post, were you not?







You're absolutely fine, don't be scared of it, that will only feed it. Know that your condition is harmless


----------



## gwstwin (Oct 24, 2011)

Tandem said:


> I have had a few people tell me they have this problem. It's the opposite extreme of over-thinking, I guess. On a comforting note, you were able to think enough to make that post, were you not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i also feel like this like my thought processing and thoughts are gone and reading also is so hard for me to do i feel like i have dylexia or something but i know i dont .... will this pass ?! thank u


----------



## Tandem (Oct 20, 2011)

gwstwin said:


> i also feel like this like my thought processing and thoughts are gone and reading also is so hard for me to do i feel like i have dylexia or something but i know i dont .... will this pass ?! thank u


Have your told your doctor/psych about this? You can definitely get your thoughts back. As for the dyslexia thing, I'm not sure (depends if you actually have dyslexia or if it's something else). Just remember that many, many mental disorders can be fully recovered from. Anyway, a lot of the feelings that we have aren't disorders, they are just symptoms of our anxiety and stress. Anxiety can do a lot of things to you that you would have never thought.

Everything will be all right. You're a boss!


----------



## gwstwin (Oct 24, 2011)

Tandem said:


> Have your told your doctor/psych about this? You can definitely get your thoughts back. As for the dyslexia thing, I'm not sure (depends if you actually have dyslexia or if it's something else). Just remember that many, many mental disorders can be fully recovered from. Anyway, a lot of the feelings that we have aren't disorders, they are just symptoms of our anxiety and stress. Anxiety can do a lot of things to you that you would have never thought.
> 
> Everything will be all right. You're a boss!


Thank u for replying maybe I used the wrong word to describe my reading due to me having the no thoughts symptoms reading for me is just harder because I can't process it through my mind and the no emotion symptom also effects it did that happen to u ?


----------



## Tandem (Oct 20, 2011)

gwstwin said:


> Thank u for replying maybe I used the wrong word to describe my reading due to me having the no thoughts symptoms reading for me is just harder because I can't process it through my mind and the no emotion symptom also effects it did that happen to u ?


If it is an effect of the 'no thinking' thing, then I am sure it will pass. I haven't had this symptom, but I can relate to the 'no emotions' symptom. It's as if I have no soul. It doesn't change my reading or writing level, but my voice is sometimes monotone, and boring. I can easily make my voice sound exciting but it's something I have to try to do.


----------



## gwstwin (Oct 24, 2011)

Tandem said:


> If it is an effect of the 'no thinking' thing, then I am sure it will pass. I haven't had this symptom, but I can relate to the 'no emotions' symptom. It's as if I have no soul. It doesn't change my reading or writing level, but my voice is sometimes monotone, and boring. I can easily make my voice sound exciting but it's something I have to try to do.


thank u so much your such a doll !!!







but definitely you also experienced the no thoughts and feeling as if your cognitive and best ability thinking and up to par thought processing was gone ?


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Bump


----------



## leticiaa (Oct 6, 2016)

jordanL'Estrange,

Do you feel same now? Or it is over? i ask becouse i feel same, and i dont know how to help myself. I dont hear my thoughts at all. And also ii dont have emotions and can not think. Anybody who think can help me, please, write me. On pp or here


----------



## Yuuuumypinksprinkles (Oct 4, 2016)

I've been experiencing this for like 7 mo no inner monologue it sucks


----------



## leticiaa (Oct 6, 2016)

jordanL'Estrange said:


> ok so this has been like the worst on of my symptoms i just cant hear my own thoughts like the little voice in your head that is your voice when you think, mine is really really quiet, this makes it real hard for me to think. like thinking is almost an effort for me it is hard to think because i loose track of what im thinking about all the time cause i cant think! it makes it hard at school to! does any one else have this? like i 99% recoverd last time i just had anxiety like i had feleings again i felt good talking to people i could think like could hear my own voice but now its like my anxiety is gone but dp is still hear! you feeling me?


Jordan, Did you solve your problem? Anybody else? Please say Yes i m so missing me!


----------



## yoloking123 (Jul 6, 2016)

Im in the same boat trying to think is the worst of my symptoms.


----------



## Johqnnq (Mar 14, 2018)

Sometimes it can be over doing. If you are constantly trying to get somewhere and worrying and worrying sooner or later you will lose your control and lose the way you was on. Everything in life comes naturally and we need learn to accept and let go


----------



## MichelleH (Oct 22, 2017)

As a wise DPer once said, with this state of mind the default state is the blank state and the thoughts are the aberration.


----------



## MusicaElectronica (Sep 17, 2013)

I have this too,it’s like the thought process is blocked


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Just some thoughts as this has popped, there is a poll on this on this site and it's really common pretty much split 50/50, very common.

I believe this is anhedonia from everyone i've talked to both experts and those who have over come this.

I once had a breakthrough on Mirtazapine so I know it's not permanent/can't be changed, it's just kicking anhedonia and it will follow I believe.

(I stopped Mirtazapine just as i had that breakthrough, back on it now so i will keep you posted if I have the same result)

When i got thoughts again, my emotions surfaced at the same time, also Major Depression Disorder suffers can also have this.

This is talked about in Longecity and a member and my P Doc agrees a TRI + SSRI/SNRI is a good way to attack it. (I'm going to add an SSRI or SNRI soon)


----------



## rusty2324 (Nov 7, 2013)

I can relate to this... it's probabaly why I fixate on how we are able to think and why I feel so programmed... feeling the disconnect from my thoughts and how I feel they just pop in and there is not control... I think because I don't feel the connection and it's foggy. I too overcame this shit and then a few weeks back with accumulated stress from
School/relationship I had a panick attack and then started fixating on the feeling again.


----------

